

Show HN: API-Based ACH Payment Vendors for Web Developers - mitchellwfox
http://mitchellwfox.com/2012/10/26/ach-payments-for-web-developers/

======
rlucas
Thanks, very helpful. The only thing I'd add is that the long rescission
period is applicable only to consumer ACHs; if you make sure to stick with the
"Corporate Credit and Debit" (CCD) transaction type, I believe the limit is a
workable 24 hours or so to reverse it.

